# Defenders Get First Win in Bakersfield



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The LA Defenders picked up their first win of the season by defeating the Bakersfield Jam 108-105, as Guard Joe Crawford led all scorers with 25 points. The game was played in front of 6,158 Bakersfield fans who had hoped for a 4-0 start for the top-ranked team in the NBA Development League.Instead they were treated to a steady diet of Defenders making big shots when they needed them and defensive stops at crucial times. LA coach Dan Panaggio complemented his team's overall shooting for most of the game, especially his big guys. "Jamaal (Brown), Jasper (Johnson) and Dwayne (Mitchell) all shot the ball well tonight, and that really helps our team spread the floor."
But the night belonged to Crawford, who scored from every spot on the floor and grabbed 5 rebounds as well. Guard Brandon Heath scored 19 and had 8 assists. LA shot 51.9% from the field, including 40% from 3-pt range.
Bakersfield entered the game having just been ranked first in the NBADL rankings, returning home after a 3-0 road trip to start the season. With each of those games being home openers, Jam coach Scott Roth summed up his disappointment after losing their home opener in front of 6,000+ fans. "We played well for about three minutes tonight. You can't win games in this league if you don't play hard and play smart, and we didn't do either."
Bakersfield was led by Golden State Warrior DeMarcus Nelson with 23 points and 7 rebounds. Mateen Cleaves and Trey Johnson both added 18 points.
As Pinaggio was heading to the Defenders bus holding a fruit basket and showing a smile, he summed up the two-hour road trip in five words: "We needed that first win."


----------

